# What is this



## KMcClure (Apr 14, 2020)




----------



## 2L8 (Mar 18, 2019)

I think this is Orchardgrass (Dactylis glomerata).


----------



## KMcClure (Apr 14, 2020)

I can get some more pictures if that helps. Should also note the stem is flat


----------



## 2L8 (Mar 18, 2019)

The flat stem is a typical characteristic of orchardgrass. So is the crinkly leaf and the way the flower develops fits 
also. This looks similar here now.


----------



## KMcClure (Apr 14, 2020)

Does it spread? I've been painting with gly but it seems to be popping up all over


----------



## 2L8 (Mar 18, 2019)

It is perennial but spreads only by seed. Dactylis glomerata is a common forage grass and also called cat grass because cats like to chew it (sweet taste) and cock's-foot because of the form of the flower heads (The lowest side branch is long and usually hangs out noticeably).


----------

